# Bug Ipod Nano 2eme generation



## ktm656 (7 Février 2012)

salut a tous, j'ai ressorti mon vieux ipod mais impossible de le faire marcher. Il ne s'allume que lorsqu'il est connecté en usb au pc et avec les touches verrouillées (hold), sinon avec hold de desactivé impossible de l'allumer ou alors lorsque je le connecte au pc avec les touches de verrouiller et que je les deverouille, l'ecran se fige et l'ipod plante. 
Merci de m'aider !


----------



## ktm656 (7 Février 2012)

En gros il ne s'allume que quand le bouton est sur Hold et des que je le débloque, il beuge ou il s'éteint et n'est pas reconnu quand je le branche à mon ordinateur.


----------



## badmonkeyman (7 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, 

avez vous essayé de maintenir le bouton de sélection (centrale) et le bouton Menu pour réinitialiser l'iPod ?
Il faut bien sur désactiver le commutateur Hold.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## ktm656 (7 Février 2012)

oui et rien ne se passe paesqu'il est eteint car des que je desactive le bouton hold il s'eteint


----------

